# Lager



## Mark Parrott (May 5, 2016)

I'm not really much of a lager drinker, but when the weather warms up an ice cold can goes down well. I have tried Kronenburg 1664 & it doesn't seem to affect my BG at all, so I'll stick with that.


----------



## Martin Canty (May 5, 2016)

The one thing I really miss about the UK is the Real Ale..... The craft beers over here do not match up at all.....


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 5, 2016)

I love real ale. Need to try some to see how they affect me. I've tried Old Speckled Hen & Abbott & my bloods were fine with them, but they are not proper real ales in my opinion. I prefer the ones from the micro breweries.


----------



## Martin Canty (May 5, 2016)

Ah, Abbot... Grew up on the edge of Greene King country.....


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 5, 2016)

Had a tour of the Greene King brewery. It was great. Lots of free tasters.


----------



## stephknits (May 5, 2016)

I live just outside bury at edmunds and pass the brewery on a daily basis


----------



## Martin Canty (May 5, 2016)

Mark, I noticed that you are from Cambridgeshire, myself I grew up in Bishop's Stortford myself..... If I remember correctly, it used to boast the most Pubs for a market town... Alas I guess that's probably no longer true.

Beer is a luxury, reserved for probably once a month, these days a fine Merlot goes down pretty well.


----------



## Martin Canty (May 5, 2016)

stephknits said:


> I live just outside bury at edmunds and pass the brewery on a daily basis


So many fond memories, (of the area as well)..... Might take the Wife over to the UK again & revisit the area! One of Mum's treats was for Dad to take us 3 boys away for a day... Went to Grimes Graves a few times.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 5, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Mark, I noticed that you are from Cambridgeshire, myself I grew up in Bishop's Stortford myself..... If I remember correctly, it used to boast the most Pubs for a market town... Alas I guess that's probably no longer true.
> 
> Beer is a luxury, reserved for probably once a month, these days a fine Merlot goes down pretty well.


I live north of Cambridge near March. Have been to Bishops Stortford a few times but not for many years so don't know how it's pub population is doing. If its anything like round here, then probably not very well. I tend to mainly stick to wine these days. Used to be a regular at Peterborough beer festival.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 5, 2016)

stephknits said:


> I live just outside bury at edmunds and pass the brewery on a daily basis


That must be painful


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2016)

I always found Stella to be fine for me, but real ale would hoist my levels pronto  Starting to think of myself as an ex-drinker now though, after 122 days alcohol-free!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 6, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I always found Stella to be fine for me, but real ale would hoist my levels pronto  Starting to think of myself as an ex-drinker now though, after 122 days alcohol-free!




That is a bit ironic for me. I used to drink quite a lot and Friday nights usually descended into absolute chaos. I found that in the vast majority of cases I could drink pretty much anything and making only minor allowances I was able to keep on the diabetic straight and narrow even when absolutely upside down and craving kebabs. The only thing which ever really absolutely blew my control off the planet was Stella. After trying it on 3 different occasions I woke up on Saturday morning with blood sugars of 20+ mmols  Hmmmmmmm.............kebabs not had one for ages


----------



## DeusXM (May 6, 2016)

You probably don't want to hear this but you can make an awesome doner kebab at home in the oven with lamb mince - tastes just as good,and if you shape it right you can even do the whole 'shaving an elephant's leg' thing.

I don't know if it's healthier than the one you get from a takeaway (it probably is though!), but it does come with the virtue that you know what's in it.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 6, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I love real ale. Need to try some to see how they affect me. I've tried Old Speckled Hen & Abbott & my bloods were fine with them, but they are not proper real ales in my opinion. I prefer the ones from the micro breweries.



I spent easter weekend helping to move a local brewery (Wibblers brewery, if you see there stuff, try it!), I had a few beers over the weekend with no adverse effects on my bg levels.


----------



## Superheavy (May 6, 2016)

DeusXM said:


> You probably don't want to hear this but you can make an awesome doner kebab at home in the oven with lamb mince - tastes just as good,and if you shape it right you can even do the whole 'shaving an elephant's leg' thing.
> 
> I don't know if it's healthier than the one you get from a takeaway (it probably is though!), but it does come with the virtue that you know what's in it.



It's not a lamb doner if you know that it has actual lamb in there!

With regards to lager, I usually drink Coors light or Holsten Pils which seem to be the main brands with relatively low carbs, not found any BG issues with either.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 6, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hmmmmmmm.............kebabs not had one for ages



I do occasionally fancy a kebab. I just don't eat the pitta & it's fine.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 6, 2016)

Superheavy said:


> It's not a lamb doner if you know that it has actual lamb in there!
> .




I think you have walked a mile in my shoes.


----------



## Copepod (May 6, 2016)

I don't really like lager, much prefer real ale or bitter or stout, but had some free samples of Erdinger alcohol free lager when working on triathlons last couple of years and it was quite palatable on hot days with long hours of physical work.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 6, 2016)

Real ale? blimey o'reilly that real ale stuff is not for the faint hearted. I once had an evening drinking a wonderful product by the name of Wobbly Bob. A most apt name really for it made me wobble and it made me bob until I could wobble and bob no more upon which I retired under a nice table in the corner of the bar wretching violently and crying for my poor long dead mummy.


----------



## Martin Canty (May 6, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I think you have walked a mile in my shoes


I think there were at least 10 pubs within a mile of the house I grew up in, problem is remembering which one you were in at closing time!!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 6, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> I think there were at least 10 pubs within a mile of the house I grew up in, problem is remembering which one you were in at closing time!!!




Thank you ever so much for this reply. Just hold on a second while I wipe away the spluttered coffee from my computer screen


----------



## Copepod (May 6, 2016)

Always look at the alcohol % before choosing a real ale. 3.0 to 4.5% are considered session ales, although I never drink more than 2 pints in an evening. Beer festivals are good, as you can have a taste before deciding, then drink half pints, so more variety for the same amount of alcohol.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 6, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Always look at the alcohol % before choosing a real ale. 3.0 to 4.5% are considered session ales, although I never drink more than 2 pints in an evening. Beer festivals are good, as you can have a taste before deciding, then drink half pints, so more variety for the same amount of alcohol.




I don't do it like that.  I look at all of the pretty and alluring bottle colours and shapes and then gorge myself on about 11 crates if them before stripping naked and singing Tom Jones songs at the top of my voice. I have woken up in police cells the entire length of the British Isles


----------



## Martin Canty (May 6, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Always look at the alcohol % before choosing a real ale. 3.0 to 4.5% are considered session ales


Don't I know it, got in a lot of trouble one evening drinking the Christmas Ale (back in the mid 80's) in one of the Firkin pubs in Bethnal Green (Can't remember which one it was now)


----------



## robert@fm (May 6, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Beer festivals are good, as you can have a taste before deciding, then drink half pints, so more variety for the same amount of alcohol.


I don't know if it's still their practice, but when Wetherspoons did beer festivals, they had special one-third pint glasses, for even more variety for the same amount of alcohol (and same price).


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 6, 2016)

There was a pub in Sheffield on Division Street (@Northerner ) will probably remember it  called the Frog and Parrot.  In the 1980's long before it became the fashionable thing it is now the owner there used to brew some of his own beers on site.  One such beer was called Roger and Out and at the time verified by the Guinness World Records was the strongest beer in the world.  It was only sold in third of a pint glasses and once you had finished it you were given a certificate - very popular with students.


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> There was a pub in Sheffield on Division Street (@Northerner ) will probably remember it  called the Frog and Parrot.  In the 1980's long before it became the fashionable thing it is now the owner there used to brew some of his own beers on site.  One such beer was called Roger and Out and at the time verified by the Guinness World Records was the strongest beer in the world.  It was only sold in third of a pint glasses and once you had finished it you were given a certificate - very popular with students.


Ha! I was going to mention that!   The 'ordinary' beer there was Old Croak. I seem to remember


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 6, 2016)

I was up in Sheffield a few years back & could still get roger & out. They sold it in thirds only. Admittedly, it was pretty wretched.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 6, 2016)

Not exactly lager well actually not lager at all but if you want the vilest foulest tasting alcoholic drink in the universe then buy yourself some Gold Label barley wine. I once drank 8 cans of it at a party to show how cool I could be. God I am so bloody stupid at times it makes even me cringe. It did get me incredibly, stupidly stinking drunk though


----------



## Alan.tnh (May 6, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I don't do it like that.  I look at all of the pretty and alluring bottle colours and shapes and then gorge myself on about 11 crates if them before stripping naked and singing Tom Jones songs at the top of my voice. I have woken up in police cells the entire length of the British Isles


Does this mean you found a cell 800 miles long?


----------



## Neety41 (May 6, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I don't do it like that.  I look at all of the pretty and alluring bottle colours and shapes and then gorge myself on about 11 crates if them before stripping naked and singing Tom Jones songs at the top of my voice. I have woken up in police cells the entire length of the British Isles


Hhahahahahahaa


----------



## Neety41 (May 6, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Not exactly lager well actually not lager at all but if you want the vilest foulest tasting alcoholic drink in the universe then buy yourself some Gold Label barley wine. I once drank 8 cans of it at a party to show how cool I could be. God I am so bloody stupid at times it makes even me cringe. It did get me incredibly, stupidly stinking drunk though


Strong stuff that!!


----------



## Superheavy (May 6, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Not exactly lager well actually not lager at all but if you want the vilest foulest tasting alcoholic drink in the universe then buy yourself some Gold Label barley wine. I once drank 8 cans of it at a party to show how cool I could be. God I am so bloody stupid at times it makes even me cringe. It did get me incredibly, stupidly stinking drunk though



You sound like our younger selves would have caused a fair amount of mischief....when I was a student I despised white wine, but where there were no other mixers available I'd put it on top of vodka, in a pint glass, for an absolutely foul concoction. However, it sounds like I missed a trick not knowing about the barley wine! I also had a rather raucous night with some rakshi (I think that's what they called it) - poured out of one of those five liter containers you get car oil in, which I think was either barley or millet - with a few hikers and the porters who bought enough to knock out around fifty horses for two or three quid. The hangover the following day, especially for a five hour bus ride back to Kathmandu in the baking heat was pretty horrendous.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 6, 2016)

Superheavy said:


> You sound like our younger selves would have caused a fair amount of mischief....when I was a student I despised white wine, but where there were no other mixers available I'd put it on top of vodka, in a pint glass, for an absolutely foul concoction. However, it sounds like I missed a trick not knowing about the barley wine! I also had a rather raucous night with some rakshi (I think that's what they called it) - poured out of one of those five liter containers you get car oil in, which I think was either barley or millet - with a few hikers and the porters who bought enough to knock out around fifty horses for two or three quid. The hangover the following day, especially for a five hour bus ride back to Kathmandu in the baking heat was pretty horrendous.




HA,  ha, ha love it. Absolutely love it


----------



## Richard Kent (May 7, 2016)

Holstin Pils is the best as it has no sugar


----------



## Val999 (May 7, 2016)

I often take my dogs down on the beach at Happisburgh and in the village there is a pub with a micro brewery. For those who are familiar with the Sherlock Holmes stories there is one called The Dancing Men which is set in Norfolk and was written from this pub. The current landlord has called his micro brewery The Dancing Men after the story. I had a pint of one of his beers called Soggy Seagull yesterday after our walk. They welcome dogs there too. I thought real ale was better for diabetics than lager but in any case I don't drink it much. I usually have a glass of dry white wine and soda with my dinner.


----------



## MarkT (May 7, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Don't I know it, got in a lot of trouble one evening drinking the Christmas Ale (back in the mid 80's) in one of the Firkin pubs in Bethnal Green (Can't remember which one it was now)


"Firkin 'Ell"


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 8, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Not exactly lager well actually not lager at all but if you want the vilest foulest tasting alcoholic drink in the universe then buy yourself some Gold Label barley wine. I once drank 8 cans of it at a party to show how cool I could be. God I am so bloody stupid at times it makes even me cringe. It did get me incredibly, stupidly stinking drunk though


I actually like Gold Label, though haven't had it for years. I'm going to sound like a right tramp now, but I also like Special Brew.


----------



## Northerner (May 8, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I actually like Gold Label, though haven't had it for years. I'm going to sound like a right tramp now, but I also like Special Brew.


I used to be a fan of White Lightning


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 8, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I actually like Gold Label, though haven't had it for years. I'm going to sound like a right tramp now, but I also like Special Brew.



Note to self: Never, ever pick a fight with Mark Parrott


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 8, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I used to be a fan of White Lightning




White Lightening has got me into quite a few punch ups as a kid. I used to be be very friendly with a female who was a bit of a crackpot even when sober. She could start a fight in a telephone box. She used to drink the stuff and then cause mayhem and then expect me to deal with the maelstrom that she had whipped up. She was however extremely pretty. We had a very stormy time together.  She had to go as she just became 'waaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy too high maintenance'


----------



## Wab666 (Oct 4, 2022)

I drink real ales, though had titanic plum porter and my sugars went sky high


----------

